# looking for expats in Davao



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have been there several times. I am coming back in about a month to Davao. Has anybody seen much difference in Davao since declaring martial law? I assume it should even be safer with all the extra security forces there. Has there been a lot more check points installed? I lived in Tagum just north of Davao for 1 year. Nice little city.

thanks

Art/usa


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have been there several times. I am coming back in about a month to Davao. Has anybody seen much difference in Davao since declaring martial law? I assume it should even be safer with all the extra security forces there. Has there been a lot more check points installed? I lived in Tagum just north of Davao for 1 year. Nice little city.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Art/usa


Hi Art and welcome,

With all due respect - due to the current situation in the Philippines, specifically in Mindanao, *I am closing this thread* and advising members to not reply to messages that ask for any detailed information on the area or expats location or asking for meet-ups. This I am doing for safety and security precautions.


Very Best Regards

Jet Lag
Site Moderator


----------

